# Fido - Buying iPhone without Data Plan



## mcfmullen (Jun 10, 2009)

Okay, so here goes:

The 99$ refurb iPhone on Fido's website has my eyes drooling but I'm so very confused about getting the phone without a data plan. The website won't let me order the phone without selecting a plan of THEIR choosing.

What I want to do is get the iPhone with the 15$ voice plan and no data plan. If push comes to shove, I would take on the 25$ 500mb data plan.

So I'm assuming I'd have to call customer service to order the phone since the website won't allow it. From browsing this site, I've come to understand that I'll have to ask for the following:

1) the iPhone refurb
2) the 15$ voice plan
3) complete data block both 3g and edge

Am I missing something or is this just not possible? Money is a huge barrier here... I don't want to spend more than 30$ per month TOTAL.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

A Smartphone costs money to maintain. It's the same with Blackberry and all the other brands.

Rogers/Fido are not presently allowing you to buy iPhones with out a voice AND DATA plan. Unless someone here has found a way around that, you're SOL.


----------



## digitalrhino (Aug 13, 2007)

*No go on no data*

I just tried arguing with Fido to get it with no data. They didn't budge at all for me, on the plus side I was able to get the 6gb/$30 plan. If you are starting to shove and push I would go with this plan over the 500mb/$25 you mentioned.


----------



## mcfmullen (Jun 10, 2009)

Isn't there some amount of illegality in a company obligating someone to purchase a subscription when buying a product, especially a product which is not being manufactured by said company?

I mean, a monthly plan isn't like membership at costco and I don't need to have a landline in order to buy a regular phone nor to I need an internet provider to buy a computer so why are cell companies special?

Data plans are NOT required to make the most of the iPhone. Access to internet is (whether 3g or wi-fi).

On top of that, I can see some amount of legitimacy in requiring a voice plan, but limiting which ones to which phones also has to be in a grey zone of legality while requiring what is considered by cell providers as "additional services" (i.e. data plans) goes against their very definitions.

What I'm saying here is, why are they allowed to get away with this? 

P.S. don't say monopoly, monopolies aren't immune to law.


----------



## mcfmullen (Jun 10, 2009)

Isn't it in their better interest to let us buy an iPhone with any voice plan and/OR data plan? Better they get our 15$ per month than none right??


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

On a somewhat related note, after much comparison, it seems like in choosing between Fido and Rogers, Fido seems the lesser of two evils, if only because there is no system access fee and per-second billing.

So, I've been thinking a lot about Fido plans -- keeping monthly costs low.

On the one hand, you have the basic Fido $60 iPhone plan, as described in attached PDF (couldn't post link, page is buried in a step-by-step purchase process).

On the other hand, you have Fido's basic voice plans:

http://www.fido.ca/web/page/portal/Fido/MonthlyPlans?forwardTo=monthlyPlans

Now, if you add the $30 for 6 GB deal to the $35 voice plan, it seems like for a total of $65 you are getting:

5.5 GB more data
100 minutes more voice

Possible downsides to this combo are:

- no visual voicemail?
- no free access to Rogers/Fido hotspots

Not sure if there are any other downsides. Thoughts?

I do have one additional question -- forgive me because I haven't had a cell contract in years.

If you go with Fido, when are you roaming? That is, is the entire Rogers network also the Fido network? Or is the Fido network a subset of the Rogers network? I'd hate to get shafted by something silly like this.

Thanks in advance for any input. Even if I don't get any feedback, at least I've documented my thoughts somewhere, so I have something to refer to when I probably forget all of my logic tomorrow morning.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ct77 said:


> On a somewhat related note, after much comparison, it seems like in choosing between Fido and Rogers, Fido seems the lesser of two evils


Agreed.



> Now, if you add the $30 for 6 GB deal to the $35 voice plan, it seems like for a total of $65 you are getting:
> 
> 5.5 GB more data
> 100 minutes more voice
> ...


In another thread, we were just discussing that for those people who don't need a whole lot of talk time, there's a $15 voice plan + a $20 MMS/Text/VV "value pack" and the $30/6GB thing, making for a nice $65/month (plus taxes et al) plan if you're not particularly chatty. 



> If you go with Fido, when are you roaming? That is, is the entire Rogers network also the Fido network?


I believe the answer to this is "yes."


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

chas_m said:


> In another thread, we were just discussing that for those people who don't need a whole lot of talk time, there's a $15 voice plan + a $20 MMS/Text/VV "value pack" and the $30/6GB thing, making for a nice $65/month (plus taxes et al) plan if you're not particularly chatty.


Thanks for this tip -- it might just be what I go with!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

In order to get the lowest subsidized price ($99) Fido requires you to take a minimum $25 or $30 monthly voice plan I believe!


----------



## digitalrhino (Aug 13, 2007)

I just purchased the $99 iphone with a $15 voice plan. They did not tack on any extra fees other than $35 activation. I was expecting them to add $50 to that for having a cheaper voice plan but it never came up in the conversation. Now I haven't actually seen my bill yet so who knows what "extras" might be lurking on it.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah, no extra fee's for going into rogers only zones.. there actualy are not rogers only zones anymore.. according to the CSR at fido i just called


----------



## mcfmullen (Jun 10, 2009)

digitalrhino, did you have to get a data plan too?


----------



## digitalrhino (Aug 13, 2007)

mcfmullen said:


> digitalrhino, did you have to get a data plan too?


I did have to get a data plan as well. Tried phoning twice to get someone to put it through with no data plan.


----------



## sujansaundara (Jun 22, 2009)

I just spoke to a Fido guy. They said 399 for 16gb GS without data plan. 499 for 32gb.


----------



## archangel (Jan 1, 2003)

FWIW, the refreshed 16 3G can be purchased for $99 without a data plan. See other thread about this. Nah, go to Fido > 3G > click on refreshed > click plan > go to grey print on bottom of plan page. Call number.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

sujansaundara said:


> I just spoke to a Fido guy. They said 399 for 16gb GS without data plan. 499 for 32gb.


What is a "GS"???


----------



## sujansaundara (Jun 22, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> What is a "GS"???


the New Iphone. 3GS


----------



## Pika (Oct 6, 2008)

What's the most minimum plan i can get with rogers?

- I rarely call (I don't have lots of friends to call)
- I don't surf on the web much (400MB is too much)

Overall i pay 60.00$ for the iPhone Voice & Data Package


----------



## archangel (Jan 1, 2003)

Pika said:


> What's the most minimum plan i can get with rogers?
> 
> - I rarely call (I don't have lots of friends to call)
> - I don't surf on the web much (400MB is too much)
> ...


I know you asked about Rogers but from Fido I got the 3g with a $25 data plan and a $25 voice/text plan, you could probably do the $15 voice plan, and no extra charges.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

sujansaundara said:


> the New Iphone. 3GS


So, why didn't you call it properly? iPhone 3G S.

FWIIW, neither Fido or Rogers currently offers ANY subsidized iPhone without a data plan.


----------



## sujansaundara (Jun 22, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> So, why didn't you call it properly? iPhone 3G S.


Thanks, dick.

I'll stick to what I was using.


----------

